# ipod touch et skype



## caili (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un ipod touch, et si j'ai bien compris on ne peut pas utiliser skype en vocal, mais est ce que l'on peut à l'écrit ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2008)

Oui avec Safari sur l'iPOD Touh, tu vas à l'adresse
http://s4iphone.com/iphone/home.jsp


----------



## caili (14 Novembre 2008)

Alors si l'on peut utiliser skype à l'écrit, l'ipod est tout à fait pour moi 

Et ça reprend bien tous mes contacts skype que j'ai sur mon ordi ?

Merci pour le lien !!!


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2008)

caili a dit:


> Alors si l'on peut utiliser skype à l'écrit, l'ipod est tout à fait pour moi
> 
> Et ça reprend bien tous mes contacts skype que j'ai sur mon ordi ?
> 
> Merci pour le lien !!!




ATTENTION... je viens de constater que ce service "s4iphone" n'est gratuit que pendant une période d'essai de 10 jours!

Ce n'est donc pas une solution pour avoir Skype sur son iPOD Touch ou iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Il y a aussi fring (pas testé).


----------



## CBi (14 Novembre 2008)

fring=testé marche impeccablement. Seule limitation, quand tu appelles ton correspondant il n'a apparemment pas de moyen de détecter que tu appelles d'un iPod donc sans micro... Mais l'absence de micro n'est peut-être que provisoire...
:sickuf...c'est quand même plus long de taper avec le clavier de l'iPod... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

C'est ça qui est bien avec les nouveaux modèles : ils acceptent les casques avec micro...


----------



## CBi (14 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est ça qui est bien avec les nouveaux modèles : ils acceptent les casques avec micro...



il y en a  un de disponible à la vente ?


----------



## caili (14 Novembre 2008)

A Auchan il y a l'ipod touch 3, c'est celui que je vais acheter !

merci à tous


----------



## Bazinga (14 Novembre 2008)

ipod touch 3.. c ets nouveau ca ou j ai rate enormement de choses?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> il y en a  un de disponible à la vente ?



Je ne sais pas si ils sont déjà sur l'apple store


----------



## caili (15 Novembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> ipod touch 3.. c ets nouveau ca ou j ai rate enormement de choses?


 

va voir sur le site sur auchan, tape ipod touch ou regarde sur le lien si ça marche http://www.auchan.fr/vad/recherche/resultatRecherche.jsp?activeSearch=1


----------



## Bazinga (17 Novembre 2008)

caili a dit:


> va voir sur le site sur auchan, tape ipod touch ou regarde sur le lien si ça marche http://www.auchan.fr/vad/recherche/resultatRecherche.jsp?activeSearch=1



Bouh les vilains menteurs... Ou alors sa sortie a tellement ete discrete qu on en parle nulle part d autre lol

Je mise sur la faute de frappe


----------



## caili (17 Novembre 2008)

mince j'ai été l'acheté comme prévu, et j'ai oublié de demander si c'étais le 2 ou le  3 !!!

Sinon j'ai mis skype (fring) dessus et c'est cool j'ai tout mes contacts, je peux tchatter !


----------



## Bazinga (18 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est ça qui est bien avec les nouveaux modèles : ils acceptent les casques avec micro...



Est ce que l on peut pour autant utiliser skype sur l ipod Touch 2G? Je prefere avoir confirmation avant d acheter un casque micro onereux!

merci


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2008)

Oui, c'est confirmé par pas mal de monde déjà. Si tu as un micro, ça marche.


----------



## caili (18 Novembre 2008)

C'est l'Amérique alors !!!


----------



## Bazinga (20 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, c'est confirmé par pas mal de monde déjà. Si tu as un micro, ça marche.



Merci pour l info Gwen!


----------



## NouvosurMac (19 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de récupérer un iPod Touch 4 en iOS 6.1.6 8Go et je pensais pouvoir installer skype dessus, pour pouvoir téléphoner grâce à la connection wifi. Or vous dites que l'iPod ne supporte pas skype? Comment alors téléphoner avec un iPod?
Si quelqu'un sait répondre, merci beaucoup!


----------

